# Public Vote on Bond's #756 baseball.. send it to Space?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*What should happen to Barry Bonds #756 Homerun ball?*​
Give it to the Hall of Fame for display18.33%Brand an Asterisk on the ball and Give it to the Hall of Fame866.67%Blast it into outer space325.00%


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Well guys... what should happen to that ball?

I setup a poll to see what this group thinks...

Ryan

Ecko sets up Web site, allowing public to vote on fate of 756 ball

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SAN FRANCISCO -- The fate of Barry Bonds' record-breaking home-run ball is now in the public's hands after its buyer announced Monday_ he was taking votes on whether to: _

1. *give the ball to the Hall of Fame*,

2. *brand it with an asterisk, then send it to Cooperstown *or

3. *blast it into space*.










Fashion designer Marc Ecko revealed himself as Saturday's winning bidder in the online auction for the ball that Bonds hit last month to break Hank Aaron's all-time home-run record of 755. The final selling price for No. 756 was $752,467, well above most predictions.

Ecko had not even taken possession of the ball before posting a *Web site *that lets visitors vote on which of the three outcomes they think the ball most deserves. He said he plans to announce the final tally after voting ends Sept. 25.

"I bought this baseball to democratize the debate over what to do with it," Ecko wrote on the Web site. "The idea that some of the best athletes in the country are forced to decide between being competitive and staying natural is troubling."

Ecko, 35, is known for his pop culture pranks, including an infamous Internet video that showed him apparently infiltrating an airport tarmac and spray-painting graffiti on Air Force One. The incident turned out to be a hoax.

But the auction house which handled the sale confirmed that Ecko is indeed the ball's buyer. "This transaction is happening and is going to be done by the end of the day," David Kohler, president of SCP Auctions, said Monday.

Kohler called Ecko's decision "brilliant" and said he had already visited the Web site and voted to send the ball to the National Baseball Hall of Fame in Cooperstown, N.Y.

Matt Murphy, a 21-year-old student and construction supervisor from New York, emerged from a scuffle with the ball on Aug. 7. He decided to sell it, he said, because he couldn't afford the tax bill that would result from holding onto the ball.

Some tax experts said Murphy would have owed hundreds of thousands of dollars in taxes based on a reasonable estimate of the ball's value even if he had never sold it. He may also have faced capital gains taxes as the ball gained value.

"This either makes him a lunatic or a genius, one of those two," Murphy said when told of Ecko's stunt. "I'm leaning toward genius."

Murphy said he planned to vote to send the ball to Cooperstown.

Ecko himself said he voted to brand the ball with an asterisk, a reference to the belief of some Bonds detractors that the Giants slugger's record is tainted by his alleged use of performance enhancing substances. Bonds has denied knowingly using performance-enhancing drugs.

But Ecko said what really interests him is seeing what happens when an "American Idol" approach comes together with a serious public debate over drugs in sports.

"My vote really doesn't matter," said Ecko, who identifies himself as a New York Yankees fan. "The American public will tell us what to do with it."

*http://www.vote756.com/marcecko/*

.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's a ball. Give it to a kid to play with.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

